

Web Development Has Never Been So Beautiful  - rtcoms
http://webreflection.blogspot.in/2013/10/web-developing-has-never-been-so.html

======
bromagosa
First thing I see:

[http://i.imgur.com/HZitOzl.png](http://i.imgur.com/HZitOzl.png)

Still a long path to make webdev beautiful...

Oh the irony :(

